# Bob Hope Humor



## Ken N Tx (Dec 27, 2014)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Age 70:'I still chase women, but only 
 downhill'.

*[/FONT]*Age 80:'That's the time of your life when even your    *

*birthday suit needs pressing.'

Age 90: **'You know you're getting old when the    *
*candles cost more than the cake.'

Age 100:*
*'I don't feel old. In fact**,** I don't feel 
 anything until noon. Then it's time     *
*for my nap.'
*
*On Boxing: **
**'I ruined my hands in the ring. The referee   *
*kept stepping on them.’


*


----------



## jujube (Dec 27, 2014)

I always loved his comment at the Academy Awards one year: "Welcome to the Academy Awards....or as it's called at my house, Passover".


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2014)

A great comedian. He told this joke on TV and caught hell. Remember, it was the 50's and live TV.

" If the bathing suits get any smaller, there will more cheeks to powder and more hair to comb."


----------

